# Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Finished her Championship!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to send a "shout out" to Spring Fever Calista!!! Calista is the dam to my new buckling that is coming - Proctor Hills Farm BO TeKillYa.

Calista went to her first show EVER in her life, as a 4 year old doe, and received TWO legs - taking both GRAND CHAMP and BEST OF BREED in both rings!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for her and her owners, Addie and Joe from Proctor Hill Farms. 

I am waiting for pics, as they are on their way home - but as soon as I get the pics from the show, I will share.

Calista is going to another show next weekend and if she does this again, then she will be a finished Champ in her FIRST week of showing!!! And she is on milk test and I believe there will be NO ISSUE with getting her her milking star, which gives my boy an automatic milk star!!!

:clap: :stars: :clap: :stars: :clap: :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

Wow is that ever great or what!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

That is awesome!! Sounds like a really nice doe!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

Congrats! That's awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

That's cool ......Congrats.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

She is a stunning doe. From the first time I saw her pictures, I knew that I wanted a buckling from her - and maybe a doeling - but was going to wait till last year. Then I decided to "see" what she had this year and put a reservation in - woo hoo- got TekillYa and now she did this - I am exstatic!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

^^That is so neat Allison!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

Will that be the New Boston, NH show?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

well congrats to Calista and for your buck 

So does the sire to you buck have a milking star? if not then I dont think your buck automatically gets it. Still learning the milking star stuff but I do believe both parents have to have their milking stars for the kids to get it. anyway thats just a side note to the big win anyway

I know the excitement my does dam just went MCH yesterday


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

^ Yes, both parents need at least one star for their offspring to carry one from them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

Yes, the sire already has his milk star - NC PromisedLand RB Bolero *S http://www.proctorhill.com/boleropage.htm

Yes, Ashley - it is (modified - answered incorrectly - thought that you were asking about this weekends show)

I will upload the pics now and post


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!!*

Here are the pics that I was emailed of Calista from the show!!!

In the Ring



















Ribbons


----------



## cbartram (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

That is so wonderful! What a beautiful girl! We are going to try our first show in Weatherford this next weekend. On pins and needles!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

Good luck!! I was hoping to do my first one on June 19 - but doesn't look like I will get the paperwork back in time..... Darn it!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

Woohoo!!! Calista- what a stud!

Can't wait to take your goaties to the shows hehe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

That has got be so exciting to actually have a buck out of a show winner!

Congrats to Calista and "Addie" and to you Allison for having the chance to bring new blood to your little herd :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

Yah, when I was talking to Addie - she said thankfully I had already snatched up TeKillYa before he was born cause EVERYONE wants him now and they are keeping his brother, Cuervo, now!

Got some more really good pics of Teki's dam, Calista that I will post.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

LOVE LOVE LOVE my buckling's Dam!!!

These are the pics sent to us by another person that was at the show!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

I LOVE HIS NAME!!! LOL....I had to think twice about it though due to the spelling!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

HAHAHAHA - that is what I call Tequilla - Te Kill Ya!!!!!!!!! BAHAHAHAHAH!!!! His brother is Cuervo, and his sister who passed away was margarita. They were born on Cinco de Mayo


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

Sorry to bring up an old thread - but I am so stinking stoked....

Calista went to the Vermont show yesterday and was able to walk away with her THIRD Grand Championship!! So pending ADGA - she is a Finished Champ with ever only attending 4 shows in her LIFETIME and all within the last 2 months!

Way to go Calista and Proctor Hill Farms!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Spring Fever Calista!!! Pics added*

Forgot to add - that in two tests - she is also just at halfway to her butterfat stats also!!!


----------

